# Open Catfishing Tournament!



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

OPEN CATFISHING TOURNAMENT

June 25th

100% payout

ENTRY: $10.00 PER PERSON (5 channel cat limit)
OPTIONAL BIG FISH POT: $2.00 (biggest Channel cat wins)
OPTIONAL ODD FISH POT: $2.00 (any fish other than catfish)

FLATHEAD POT: $5.00 (Big Flathead takes all!)

FISH ANY PUBLIC WATERWAY IN THE STATE!!

LOCATION: Sign-up and Weigh-in at Gnadenhutten Boat Ramp 
Signs will be posted!

Sign-ups will be from 4:30pm till 6:00pm on the day of the event
Weigh-in is the following morning at 8:00 AM sharp

Main tournament will pay 3 places based on 20 entries! 

Any questions or if you would like to let me know ahead of time if you want to come, call me at 740-254-1017 Name is Rocky in case you did notknow that!  or you can email me [email protected]

I have at least 10 people who are already planning on attending and a few others that have said they would come but don't know the date yet......If I know for sure I will have enough people, I will also have a rod/reel Raffle with any money brougt in over the cost of the rod/reel being put into the payout! Thanks guys!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

RULES:

Cost: $10.00 main entry fee ( limit 5 Channel cats only)
Big Fish: $2.00 entry ( biggest Channel cat wins!)
Odd Fish: $ 2.00 entry ( biggest fish turned in other than Catfish)
Flathead Pot: $5.00 entry ( biggest Flathead takes all)
Location: Sign-up and Weigh-in will be held at the boat ramp in Gnadenhutten. The ramp is located by the Wastewater Treatment Plant. Signs will be posted to guide you there!

-	You can fish in any public waters throughout the state of Ohio
-	You can use any bait that is legal to use
-	All people fishing in a group must be entered in a tournament. This ensures a fair chance to all participants
-	Cheating will not be tolerated. If anyone is suspected of cheating, I can and will question it. I reserve the right to allow or deny the entry of anyone for the tournament. If you are found to be cheating, I will relay the message to other groups who hold tournaments. If a fish looks battered, do not bring it to the scale. I will refuse and disqualify anyone who brings a fish in that looks like it was in a cage.
-	No trotlines, bank lines, or jug lines are permitted. This tourney is for rod & reel only!
-	Do not bring dead fish to the scales. No dead fish will be weighed in. You can keep your catch if you wish, but if you intend on releasing your fish, please take care of them so they can be released alive. Weigh-in is right by the water so you can easily let them go!
-	Must be at the weigh-in location by 8:00 AM or will be disqualified. No excuse will be tolerated ex. Dont say your clock says 7:50Be there early enough!
-	Payout will be 3 places based on 20 or more entries 1st 55% 2nd 30% 3rd 15%
Under 20 entries will pay 2 places 1st 65% 2nd 35%

I will be selling sinkers at the sign-up. I may have some bait for sale too, but dont count on it. Most drive-thrus carry nightcrawlers.Also can get bait at Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle near Tappan Lake.

This tournament is for fun. I am not making money on this. There is 100% payout. If you are in it just to win money, you are here for the wrong reason. Lets keep this a fun competition between yourself and other people that enjoy catfishing as much as you.

If you have any other questions or inquiries, you can contact Rocky Moore at 740-254-1017 or email me: [email protected] If we can get enough people to come for sure, I will also hold a rod/reel raffle. Call me ahead of time if you will be coming for sure!


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

Rocky where is the registration going to be? down at the boat dock.
let me know. pm me if you get the time.
I hope to be there.
Tory


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah goofball! It says at the boat ramp in Gnaden!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Any interested?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Bump! :B


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

are you allowed to trotline and jugline??????


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

Nope, just rod and reel only.
Tory


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ill probably fish it, since ive been gettin some really nice baits lately and tonite I was out from approx 530-8 o clock and I was gettin bites like effein mad! I went through about half a dozen minnows, never did hook into one though...Kept reeling in heads...lol...oh well Ill get a :B soon enough!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

nope no trot lines or jugs Flathunter  



just reeling in heads? might have been turtles! If you catch any turtle, let me know, I will take them!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Bumping this up!

I know if I had T & A and of course was female I would get more response's, but that is what I have come to expect from here.

Will be good fun and sounds to be a decent turnout in my opinion.

I know if i change my name to hot woman fishing and have a sexy pic in little clothing for an avatar or in my signature, I would have 50 people lined up.......but I am just a rockbass


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Watch it there don't use the P word like that. I got in trouble for using symbols to stand for letters before shame shame


----------

